# Why there is no armv7 package for webkit2-gtk3?



## aragats (Jul 27, 2021)

Running FreeBSD 13-RELEASE in a BeagleBone Black. I don't see a package for www/webkit2-gtk3.
Are there known problems regarding this?
Thanks for advises!


----------

